# Newbie's other dogs and cat :)



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Your furkids are gorgeous. I love the labradork. LOL That is one heck of a shiner he gave you.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

:thanks: Yes, Labradorks tend to have hard heads. :rockon:

I am a teacher, and he did it the day before school opened.


----------



## zippybossrock (Jan 12, 2008)

Labradork....hilarious!!! My old boy, Bailey, also used to have similar "accidents"....like when he accidentally ate a loaf of bread that had been on top of the fridge, he accidentally ate my contact lenses...... he was very accident prone


----------



## 3 goldens (Sep 30, 2005)

That is a nice family your have there. All are very handsome/pretty. But mot of all, I can see they are loved.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

zippybossrock said:


> Labradork....hilarious!!! My old boy, Bailey, also used to have similar "accidents"....like when he accidentally ate a loaf of bread that had been on top of the fridge, he accidentally ate my contact lenses...... he was very accident prone


I always say Truman should have his own comedy show.





3 goldens said:


> That is a nice family your have there. All are very handsome/pretty. But mot of all, I can see they are loved.


Thank you for the compliments.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Great looking fur family you have there. Truman looks like a like he provides you with lots of laughs. Love the coloring on Darlene.


----------



## coppers-mom (Jan 9, 2009)

Good shiner from the Labradork! He sure is a really big boy!
Harleybird sounds like your heart dog. They are special.
And poor little Darlene is quite patient with the frills and such.
Bo ddoes seem to have the stare down pat. Was he busy being mad at you or requesting some food? You never know with cats!
Good looking crew and it sounds like you are a lady with a big heart.
Welcome.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

Oaklys Dad said:


> Truman looks like a like he provides you with lots of laughs. Love the coloring on Darlene.


Yes, he is quite a character. Nothing he does is even close to "normal".

Brindle is my favorite coloring for a Pit Bull.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

i thought he had a show.

the truman show lol.

they look lovely pets all of them.

i have applied for a part time job today dog walking i hope i get some dogs like yours.


----------



## K9Lover (May 6, 2009)

rictic said:


> i thought he had a show.
> 
> the truman show lol.
> 
> they look lovely pets all of them.


:wave: YES! The Truman Show! 



> i have applied for a part time job today dog walking i hope i get some dogs like yours.


 
Good luck to you! Truman not only outweighs me by 15 pounds but he is as strong as a VW Bug. Hope you have the strength for all the characters you may meet!


----------

